# What did you get for xmas? (fish related or other)



## creg (25 Dec 2011)

merry xmas everyone

i got a 12 month subscription to pfk magazine


----------



## spyder (25 Dec 2011)

Nowt fish related. Got the other half a custom candle making kit, kinda excited bout that lol.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Dec 2011)

I got a headache!   ...trying to decide how to plant my foreground in the 90cm! 

Yep, planting on Christmas day!


----------



## rebus (25 Dec 2011)

£125 of TGM vouchers !! 
Oh and a bottle of gentleman jack


----------



## Gill (25 Dec 2011)

I Got a new LED Light Unit, And Range of Hikari Foods. Some Smellies and the Song of Ice and Fire Books.


----------



## si-man (25 Dec 2011)

1L of jack Daniels, some Bob Marley's ear phones, berghaus hand Warmer's, phone solar charger, head torch and some money and a new gf


----------



## Vito (25 Dec 2011)

I got the ADA complete works from my brother, absolutely awesome book!


----------



## Alastair (25 Dec 2011)

si-man said:
			
		

> 1L of jack Daniels, some Bob Marley's ear phones, berghaus hand Warmer's, phone solar charger, head torch and some money and a new gf



I had no idea Santa brings new girlfriends. I need to go back and re-write my list in that case lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hotweldfire (25 Dec 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> I Got a new LED Light Unit, And Range of Hikari Foods. Some Smellies and the Song of Ice and Fire Books.



Quality epic that. Just sold my books on ebay but only because I got them on kindle. Was after an led light from the US but didn't arrive in time. Got a fossil wallet, some shaving gear from Trumper's and a Kingsley Amis book on boozing. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## creg (25 Dec 2011)

Vito said:
			
		

> I got the ADA complete works from my brother, absolutely awesome book!



i have that book too, it never gets old i flick through it all the time


----------



## Callum (25 Dec 2011)

Colombo flora base, CO2 drop checker, dry ferts, new light unit and a penfield jacket. Also the DVD of the best film ever made IMO (the shawshank redemption). More fishy presents to come on the 27th


----------



## nayr88 (25 Dec 2011)

Penfield stuff is Nice stuff! Love there stuff.

Colombo flora base is cool too


----------



## gillo45 (25 Dec 2011)

Giesemann Infinity lighting system with dimmable controller (4x24,1x150h) Ted Baker walet and belt and a couple of Ralph Tops ! had a Good Christmas.

my ADA tank was smilling this morning lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (25 Dec 2011)

Finally got some aquascaping tools!


----------



## Callum (26 Dec 2011)

Also got the December PFK mag, enjoyed George Farmer's article on CO2


----------



## Dan Walter (26 Dec 2011)

Cal aqua pipes. Sweet!


----------



## toaster (26 Dec 2011)

I got a EI starter kit, can't wait to mix it. Whoop


----------



## Alastair (26 Dec 2011)

I treated myself to a sera flora co2 reactor. Santas bringing it a bit late though due to the bank holidays 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thingymajig (26 Dec 2011)

its not opti-white and it wont be started until i've got evry thing i need.
its only 80"x24"x22"high.....


----------



## a1Matt (27 Dec 2011)

At the other end of the scale, I got some nano fish. lol.

10 Sundadanio axelrodi (sold as blue rasbora) for my AE nano.
They look lovely in there 

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.ph ... s=axelrodi


----------



## Viv (27 Dec 2011)

I got the regulator, drop checker etc needed to go pressurised CO2. FE and inline diffuser are on their way so won't be long before I can set it up!!    I also got blue leds for my 450 and an overhead light unit with 2 white, 1 blue for a small 2ft tank I'm setting up for shrimp - yellow cherries or blue pearls. Non-fish related: a couple of books, chocolate brazils, a widget for tightening butterfly screws, cross-stitch threads for a Dali chart hubby has made me and a dragon pen holder. 

I think thats it   Hope everyone had a great day!

Viv


----------



## foxfish (27 Dec 2011)

A new samsung lap top


----------



## tonyg1 (27 Dec 2011)

i got a fluval edge 23 litre tank and a fluval 106 filter.


----------



## Gill (28 Dec 2011)

I also got  2 pairs of Shoes and 4 Pairs of Trainers from my Little Brothers. 
And buying new Fish this week.


----------



## Callum (28 Dec 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> I also got  2 pairs of Shoes and 4 Pairs of Trainers from my Little Brothers.
> And buying new Fish this week.


That's a lot of shoes!


----------



## flygja (28 Dec 2011)

Nothing but a slight flu and a sore throat   Must reward self!!


----------



## JonE (28 Dec 2011)

I got a Fluval Spec, socks, slippers etc.


----------



## chrisjj (29 Dec 2011)

Full CO2 set: 

6kg cylinder
up regulator & solenoid
digital timer
CO2 tubing
glass check valve
fluval bubble counter
glass gush diffuser
glass drop checker
suckers
EI fert kit
bromo 4dkh water

(total £138)

& .....pearling!  aint it cool!!


----------



## awtong (29 Dec 2011)

The wife bought me 3 wild scalare Angels  

I have had them in the tank since November but got told I had to shut my eyes when they swam past!


----------

